# BOOBY TRAP/ Rik Jacobson Swordfishing trip auction item



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I have never met Rik but I have seen that sucker running around offshore .... I would like to help... I hope this works out... We are planning on heading out Monday and coming in Thursday... This trip is not for everyone so please think about it before you bid... We will not come in for Sea Sick People hwell:... You just have to suffer LOL... *The "Booby Trap" is offering a trip for one person as a guest on our next swordfishing trip leaving this coming Monday and returning Thursday the 9th...* We are looking for numbers so you get to see what we are doing first hand and how we are doing it... We have the right to reschedule the trip when ever we feel would be best... The person that goes on the trip will be one of the anglers fighting the swords... This is part of the deal







...* Bids must be in by Saturday night at noon we may leave Sunday if weather is good....* If you havn't been offshore before this is prob not the trip for ya... We just don't want to see anyone stay out 100 miles offshore sick for 4 days... We don't drink offshore so that could be a problem for some others we can do that at the dock the night before we leave







... Basicly this is a how too and reel your butts off trip... Scott Hunter called me today and told me the story on Rik and his Family... If Scott says Rik needs help then lets get to helping a fellow fisherman  by *Getting Tight Suckas !!!!* _Must be 18 to bid or go on the trip and the trip has no cash value and can not be sold or traded... *Start the bidding to become a guest on our next "Booby Trap adventure"*_*. Capt. Ahab www.boobytrapfishingteam.com All food, drinks, fuel, tackle, bait, included all you need is a big cooler and you can tip the crew if you like this trip has no guarantees of any catches... But here is a pic of the last auction winner ... Please ask all questions here on this thread Scott ask me to make it seperate... No pms with questions about this trip please !!! Thanks Brett Holden.....Hope I got all this right :spineyes: Scott Hunter will get the payment details straight with who ever needs to know...*


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Brett, y'all are top notch anglers & world class people, I'm in $3,500.00.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thank's Brett*

your a good man I wish I could play with ya'll


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

well h$ll I'll start 500.00. FISH ON!! Well that lasted about 2 seconds!! FISH ON!!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

You're a good man Brett.
Could we put a sticky on this please?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Awesome offer for someone you have never met!


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Is this open bidding on the board or should I send my bid to someone? I'm ready to get it started, and would love the chance to get tight to help a friend. 

PS. This is an awesome thing you are doing, Thank y'all!!


----------



## REEL NAUTI offshore (Dec 17, 2010)

Never mind. I see how were doin it. I type to slow. Lol. 
I'm in. 
$1000.00


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Way To Go Brother*

Brett and the Booby Trap Team - what an awesome deal. Don't know if people realize what they are getting if they are the high bidder here. A once in a life time trip to see and do things that are just not available elsewhere!! Thank you and may God bless your efforts!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Dude you are one awesome cat offering up your services for someone you have never even talked to! I hope who ever wins this GETS TIGHT SUCKA!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

BOOM!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Brett, you guys are awesome. Ill go 4500$ on it. I hope this trip goes for way more!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

FISH TAILS said:


> Dude you are one awesome cat offering up your services for someone you have never even talked to! I hope who ever wins this GETS TIGHT SUCKA!


X's 2 who ever wins this will be in for a trip of a lifetime


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome Brett and the Booby Trap team!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

$5,500.00


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Booby trapped*

Thw winner of this WILL. Have fun. As I have said before you ain't been fishin tilll you have been booby trapped.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

:cheers: Lets Get Tight Suckas !!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

broadonrod said:


> :cheers: Lets Get Tight Suckas !!!!:biggrin:


I'm convinced you guys sold your souls to the devil for fishing skills!!! LOL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Marlingrinder said:


> I'm convinced you guys sold your souls to the devil for fishing skills!!! LOL


 No brother hard work and a good relationship with God will get you further than the devil will.... Who ever wins this trip will find out they don't just come swimming to the boat... Thats why we put its not for everyone... We don't stop... .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Man that is awesome of you Brett! Rik is a great person and can use the help right now. I just saw him and he is in great spirits but has his hands full. He has helped countless people in the fishing world (including myself) get started and improve their skills! It is cool to see it go full circle and have the fishing community pour a little bit of that help back on him.

*LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!*

*$6,000*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

angler_joe said:


> Man that is awesome of you Brett! Rik is a great person and can use the help right now. I just saw him and he is in great spirits but has his hands full. He has helped countless people in the fishing world (including myself) get started and improve their skills! It is cool to see it go full circle and have the fishing community pour a little bit of that help back on him.
> 
> *LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *$6,000*


Wow!:cheers:


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> No brother hard work and a good relationship with God will get you further than the devil will.... Who ever wins this trip will find out they don't just come swimming to the boat... Thats why we put its not for everyone... We don't stop... .... Capt. Ahab


Amen! Preach it my Brotha!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*HERE IS A SHORT VIDEO OF 4 DAYS AGO ON THE BOOBY TRAP ... LETS RAISE SOME MONEY FOR RIK AND HIS FAMILY... ITS LOOKING GOOD SO FAR WE HOLD NOTHING BACK ON THIS TRIP WE WILL DO OUR BEST TO HAVE YOU BEG YOUR WAY OUT OF THE FIGHTING CHAIR:mpd: AND YES WE WILL YOU TUBE THE BEGGING...







!!!*


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Brett, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Two words for ya!! FISH ON!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Brett,
You and your crew do a phenomenal job on and OFF the water! Awesome job my friend!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Brett
Your always there for a person in need...
My hats off to ya!!!
Bill


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Let me say.....*

After Fishing with the Proffessor and his Crew, The Winners of this Trip (of a Lifetime), will NO DOUBT walk away Better Offshore Anglers with some "Over the Top" Knowledge you just cannot Aquire from reading articles or BS'ing at the dock or even being a weekend Warrior offshore. I write this from Experience straight from the Deck of the Hottest Boat on the Entire U.S. Coastline.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Im yet impressed again! Even more by your geneorosity that by your fishing skills!
You guys are class acts........down to the bone.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thank you for helping out Rik with your donation. This $ will help him way more than you will ever know. God bless you.
Carl


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job guys! Hope this is your best trip yet.


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Hands Down from personal experience the "BoobyTrap" is the #1 swordfishing boat in the US and probably the world. No one is on there level. Best trip and benefit money can buy.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Whoever goes on this trip will have an exceptional time. Brett, Jeff and Shayne are awesome to fish with. And you will Get Tight Sucka.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> I have never met Rik but I have seen that sucker running around offshore .... I would like to help... I hope this works out... We are planning on heading out Monday and coming in Thursday... This trip is not for everyone so please think about it before you bid... We will not come in for Sea Sick People hwell:... You just have to suffer LOL... *The "Booby Trap" is offering a trip for one person as a guest on our next swordfishing trip leaving this coming Monday and returning Thursday the 9th...* We are looking for numbers so you get to see what we are doing first hand and how we are doing it... We have the right to reschedule the trip when ever we feel would be best... The person that goes on the trip will be one of the anglers fighting the swords... This is part of the deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just had a question about the time we close the bidding... I put Saturday night at noon... *THE BIDS CLOSE AT NOON TOMORROW (SATURDAY)* We head out Sunday or Monday on the trip... *TOP BID NOW IS $ 6,000.00*.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

GOD BLESS THE BOOBY TRAP!:texasflag


DL :bluefish:


----------



## BackLashKing (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow! Rik definitely has angels looking out for him. Hats off to Booby Trap and the winner.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow this is pretty amazing!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing what this brings... I just talked to* RJ Boyle* and for who ever wins the top bid on the trip he is going to do a* painting on your Swordfish Bill* wich makes a great trophy !!!! ... *So add another 300.00-500.00 value to the trip..*. What a bunch of great people here on 2cool and even from our Florida friends pitching in !!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

WOW! WOW! WOW! A truly remarkable act of generosity and a stunning opportunity for the lucky bidder. This is a "Holden Opportunity" to step aboard a starship!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Looking forward to seeing what this brings... I just talked to* RJ Boyle* and for who ever wins the top bid on the trip he is going to do a* painting on your Swordfish Bill* wich makes a great trophy !!!! ... *So add another 300.00-500.00 value to the trip..*. What a bunch of great people here on 2cool and even from our Florida friends pitching in !!! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


Man I would love to be bidding on this trip dang boss won't let me tried to explain to him it was THE booby trap and that they were the best of the best and it was a trip of lifetime but it didn't work for me....so good luck to who ever gets to go on this once in lifetime trip and it's not just the trip your gonna meet some awesome friends as well along the way

May wanna get some icy hot bandages to for your arm too GET TIGHT SUCKA


----------



## HDfishing (Jun 15, 2012)

Good luck to who ever wins this trip. You will be fishing with the best in the world on a once in a lifetime trip. Brett, you guys are awesome! Our prayers are with you Captain Rik!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok we are going to change it up a little... The top 2 bidders will be going the guys winning the bid now agree so we just about doubled the money now !!! Top bid 6000.00 and second place bid is 5500.00... Keepum coming!!!! Capt. Ahab ps it looks like trip will be Leaving Sunday !!! We are up to 11,500 now !!!


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You are the man! Thank you Brett.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks bro but the guys bidding on the trip and all these other items are the ones that are making it happen... There are a lot of great folks out there on this forum... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Speechless..simply amazing. Thank you to everyone


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

Brett your generosity is incredible ! As well as the 2Cool Community !

You sir have a heart of gold.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

I can vouch to that one. Ones again DL thanks Brett, for having this boy over there again Sucka!!!

DL


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

IM READY!!!!!!!!!


Rik Taught me how to crank'em in.........


And Brett's gonna fine tune my technique!!!!!!


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

The offer of RJ to do a painting on the top bidders swordfish bill is a great addition to the value of this once in a life time fishing trip. I saw an example of his work at the swordfish seminar and he is a masterful artist. RJ ~ On behalf of Rik and Mary, I thank you.

Scott Hunter


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

angler_joe said:


> IM READY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rik Taught me how to crank'em in.........
> 
> And Brett's gonna fine tune my technique!!!!!!


 Yep I think your ready bro!!!! Get Tight Sucka !!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## wonkdog (May 7, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> Ok we are going to change it up a little... The top 2 bidders will be going the guys winning the bid now agree so we just about doubled the money now !!! Top bid 6000.00 and second place bid is 5500.00... Keepum coming!!!! Capt. Ahab ps it looks like trip will be Leaving Sunday !!! We are up to 11,500 now !!!


I sure would like to bid on this if If I wasn't currently deployed in Iraq and could be there before the Sunday departure I would. I am telling you now I would have no problem being one of the highest bidders to go to such a great cause and getting a great thing in return. I've always wanted to be able to crank on big fish to the point of passing out and muscle failure. Goodluck to the winners for contributing and to Rik and how the fishing community has pulled together on this.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Angler Joe*

Brett, be sure to have Shayne get Angler Joe a real nice Starbust.. It's a Booby Trap Tradition. And DO NOT forget the Dances with Flyin Fish Technique he should learn as well...But I think I'm the Proffessor on that part... LMAO. Have fun guy's and be safe.
"GET TIGHT SUCKA'S".

What Tha HayYell.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

75 sword baits rigged !!! The Booby Trap is not a boat this trip it is a Swordfishing weapon ... Watch out for the last minute bids I heard there are a couple coming . The LPs and the 80s are just waiting for the crimp...Time to Get Tight Suckas. Big Papa these are some pretty tuff looking fellas we have winning the bid so far on this trip I think I'll keep the flying fish to my self this time LOL .. Capt. Ahab


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> 75 sword baits rigged !!! The Booby Trap is not a boat this trip it is a Swordfishing weapon ... Watch out for the last minute bids I heard there are a couple coming . The LPs and the 80s are just waiting for the crimp...Time to Get Tight Suckas. Big Papa these are some pretty tuff looking fellas we have winning the bid so far on this trip I think I'll keep the flying fish to my self this time LOL .. Capt. Ahab


LMAO :biggrin:

I finally got to hear the story. Now I see why you want so much $$$ for the executive rights to the video :rotfl:

I've heard of a french tickler... I guess you could call this the Texas tickler :cheers:


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Flying fish story please


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*should have offered the video*

No tellin how hight the Bid would have gone for the Flyin Fish Video...
LOL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

BIG PAPPA said:


> No tellin how hight the Bid would have gone for the Flyin Fish Video...
> LOL


Would post but Mont would have to shut down this thread LOL..Capt. Ahab


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ten minutes. Do we have a sleeper bid coming? 

Good job guys. This is awesome.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

*time to get tight suckas!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

angler_joe said:


> *time to get tight suckas!!!!!!!!!*


Congrats and get some good arm and shoulder rest tonight brother!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

angler_joe said:


> *time to get tight suckas!!!!!!!!!*


YES!!!!!!  IT IS!!!! Looking Forward to it my brothers ! MJ is ready to go ! Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys y'all are 2cool!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Can momma unchain WOMPAM yet!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Wompam said:


> Can momma unchain WOMPAM yet!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!!


Dude that is awesome go get ya some bro!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Unleashed From The East*

Go Get'm men...."GET TIGHT SUCKA'S".


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats guys! Have a great trip. And Brett, great job helping raise that much $ in such a small time!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Wompam said:


> Can momma unchain WOMPAM yet!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!!


Let the beast free!!! Lmao


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Note to Winners*

Keep Booby Trap Coffee pot in Sink...
Just Sayin....


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Wompam said:


> Can momma unchain WOMPAM yet!!!!!!??????!!!!!!!!


WOMPAM'S Wife just called and said she's not sure how long the chains are gonna hold!!!!!!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

I am humbled & honored to be involved in such a worthy cause with such awesome people.....with that said...PUT ME N COACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks like you already ripped the leaning post out of your boat. Lmao... That's funny sheeeeat right there !! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol, the gorilla is ready!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Capt. Jeff just text me ... Said we better bring plenty of food that one fella looks like he would eat us if we run out and he just said well the other guy " he is off the chain" LOL... Time for tightness.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job guys! Very, very cool to all involved in this.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Looks like a Family Reunion for MJ!!!!*

Brett it looks like Wompam has got one of MJ's long lost south Florida cousins!


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow booby trap team, nicely done. Way to step up!! I think the fish gods will be looking favorably upon all of you this trip. Stay safe and god bless.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

With all the weather popping off down South and over in Florida the bite should be off the hook!!! Best of luck as always!!! FISH ON!!!! Also,, that was awful nice of you and the people that bid on the trip!!


----------



## dfw fisherman (Jun 15, 2012)

Truly an awesome good deed that you guys are doing. God bless the booby trap.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Y'all have no idea how much you have helped Rik and Mark and restored their hope.

I would like to collect the funds before y'all blast off tomorrow. The quickest way would be to transfer the money directly into their Wells fargo account. You could also put it in my PayPal account or I could come get a check or cash from y'all in the morning at the marina.

Brett has my number if you need to talk to me.

On behalf of Rik and Mary I thank you very much.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

How bout a Live thread during this trip Brett?Do you get service at the Sword grounds?


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

FISH TAILS said:


> Brett it looks like Wompam has got one of MJ's long lost south Florida cousins!


Classic voodoo!! stick CONO!!!

DL


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Dang, wish I could have bid! You've got to post lots of pics!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

crowmagnum said:


> How bout a Live thread during this trip Brett?Do you get service at the Sword grounds?


Got everything together here fixing to hit the sack... We will see if we have service. And try that out if we can.. Sounds cool.. ... Capt. Ahab


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Many blessings and safe travels to the Voodoo Crew on this trip!! Good on 'ya my brother!


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats awesome. I hope you are blessed for you good deeds.


Tom


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

GOD Bless the Booby Trap and her crew. May the fishing be good and the catching be better!

Be Safe

John


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> Got everything together here fixing to hit the sack... We will see if we have service. And try that out if we can.. Sounds cool.. ... Capt. Ahab


Just thought it would be kewl for Rik could follow along via 2 cool.Me too!lol!


----------

